# Форум для музкерівників та вихователів дитячого садочка України > Музична скарбничка >  Слова дитячих розспівок та пісень

## marjadbsh

шукаю слова розспівок - напр. вітання чи музика за гамою по нотках і т.п.
слова пісні-прощання ...Хай Божа милість вас оминае...          та
                               ... Щоб в Вас і в нас все було гаразд...
                        Дякую наперед - Марія

----------


## raisa

*marjadbsh*,
 Треба старших шанувати - їм завжди допомагати

----------


## Sveta56

Муз кер.        -Добрий день,малята! 
Діти               - Добрий день!
Муз кер .       -Гарних повивчаємо пісень!   
Діти              -Дружно заспіваємо усі,
                     любимо хороші ми пісні!

----------


## yfnfifu

Доброго ранку сонце привітне!
Доброго ранку небо блакитне!
Доброго ранку у небі пташки,
Доброго ранку маленькі жучки.
Я вас вітаю люблю пізнаю,
Бо живемо у одному краю!

*******
Ранок починається        (_руки на колінах)_
Сонце піднімається      _ (руки піднімаються угору)_
Пташки прокидаються  _ (пальчиками,наче клювиками)_
Деревця гойдаються    _  (хитаємо руками)_
*******

----------

Ірина15 (08.09.2017), Ольгадайченко (14.12.2022)

----------


## натела

М.к: Добрий день, киці!
Д:   Няв-няв-няв!
М.к:Добрий день, собачки!
Д:  Гав-гав-гав!
М.к:Добрий день, мишки!
Д: Пі-пі-пі!
М.к:Добрий день, діти!
Д: Добрий день!

----------


## Sveta56

Знов музика до нас прийшла,
А з нею чарівна весна.
Не зникла щоб пора весняна,
Нам треба заспівати гарно.


Добрий день, весняний день,
Знов чекаємо пісень.

----------

Tanusha75 (20.08.2018), зірка (21.04.2017)

----------


## nas.

на веяло, может и не то что вам надо, но захотелось спеть:

...Хай доля зорить
І пісня звучить,
Хай радість несе весна!...

----------


## ОЙКОВ

Сонечко вставало,
діток звеселяло.(до,ре,мі,фа,соль,соль,-вверх; соль ,фа,мі,ре,до,до-вниз)

----------


## Larizzetto

-Добрий день, вітаю вас, 
 -Ми прийшли усі до залу!
 Будемо пісні співати,
 Нотну грамоту вивчати!

Таких песенок у меня много, но тетрадь на работе, когда туда попаду, скину...

----------

зірка (21.04.2017)

----------


## gadalka

Привiтання за мiсяцями  народжження:

Муз. кер:  Добрий день тi, хто у зимку родивсь
дiти:  Добрий день
Муз. кер: Добрий день тi,  хто у весну родивсь
Дiти:   Добрий день
Муз. кер:  Добрий день ти, хто у лiто родивсь
Дiти:   Добрий день
Муз. кер:  Осiнью жовтою хто  народивсь
Дiти:   Добрий день

*Добавлено через 24 минуты*
виход  iз зала.
Муз кер: Прощавайте, прощавайте було весело у нас
Дiти:     Прощавайте, прощавайте в добрий час

----------


## nin

А ми вітаємося так:
Діти стають у коло, взявшись за руки, співають і виконують рухи за текстом.
"Треба гарно привітатись (ми?ми? соль?соль? ми?ми? соль?соль?)
Добрий день! (ре! соль! до!-! )
Дружно, голосно сказати (ми?ми? соль?соль? ми?ми? соль?соль?)
Добрий день! (ре! соль! ми!-! ) 
Вліво-вправо поверніться (фа?фа? фа?ми? ре?ми? фа?ре?)
Туди-сюди усміхніться (ми?ми? ми?ре? до?ре? ми?до? )
Добрий день, добрий день (ре!соль! ми!-! ре!соль! до!-! )

Із старшими співаємо ще й 2-ий стовпчик:
У долоньки поплескайте: Добрий день.
Дружно всі - не відставайте: Добрий день!
приспів тей самий.

Ці позначки біля нот я придумала, щоб якось передати ритм... :biggrin:розшифровую:
? - восьма
!- четверть
!-! половинка

----------

fotinia s (29.06.2018), Бароблюшок (12.03.2017), ДаІІІа (02.08.2018), Колибри (21.01.2016), Ніка (12.01.2017), Ольгадайченко (14.12.2022)

----------


## PrinceAmur

на початку 

муз.кер:- добрий день малята, рада бачить вас!
діти:-добрий день, добрий день ! ми вітаем вас!

в кінці

до побачення малята, вже прогулянка жде вас!

до побачення! до побачення!

----------

Dzvino4ok3 (17.09.2018), Maitena (03.09.2017)

----------


## Vika_Belikova

*Серия "Музыка с мамой" Сергей и Екатерина Железновы
Кошкин дом или песенки для музицирования и развития абсолютного слуха (от 2 до 7 лет)*




Весёлые песенки-попевки для обучения детей 4-7 лет пению и игре на детских ударных инструментах и клавишных инструментах, а также упражнения для развития абсолютного слуха для детей 2 - 5 лет.
Красочная, яркая музыка привлечёт внимание детей, наличие варианта караоке позволит работать над исполнением песенок и выступать на праздниках.
Элементарная партия детских ударных инструментов позволит использовать песенки для домашнего музицирования и для занятий с детским оркестром в студии и в детском саду.
Все песенки поются также нотами, что поможет родителям и педагогам работать с детьми над чистым интонированием и учить малышей 4-6 лет играть на металлофоне, синтезаторе или пианино.

У меня есть группы с русским языком обучения и есть украинские.Диск хорош тем,что есть + и -,поэтому,если нужен украинский текст,то придумываю сама следуя образцу и исполняю под минус.

----------


## котстудент

Українські розпівки для дітей зібрані мною із останніх виданих музичних збірників
http://narod.ru/disk/27452336000/%D1...D0%B8.rar.html

----------

--Ксения-- (23.09.2016), Dzvino4ok3 (17.09.2018), ElenaFot (22.05.2019), fotinia s (29.06.2018), Lena7 (13.11.2016), lind (01.11.2017), Maitena (03.09.2017), Malushka53 (11.12.2015), nyusha0365 (02.03.2017), Абигаль (11.09.2019), Антонина26 (29.11.2016), Бароблюшок (12.03.2017), Кремень (04.01.2017), Ніка (12.01.2017), Нина28М (20.04.2019), Олег Лекарь (05.04.2017), Ольгадайченко (26.04.2017), Херсон-75 (04.04.2017)

----------


## Sveta56

невеличка рухова розминка

  Ось стали ми разом в кружок,
  Ти повторяй усе, дружок:
  Ніжка— топ, ручки — хлоп. 
  А теперь назад — стриб, скок. 
  Ніжка— топ, ручки — хлоп, 
  А тепер — вперед — стриб, скок.

----------

Lena7 (13.11.2016)

----------


## leyno

Хочу поділитись власною пісенькою на 3 куплети: перший може співати муз.керівник, а 2 інші діти.Все це гарно накладається на музику " Если нравится тебе то делай так"

«Добрий день» скажи і просто усміхнись
«Добрий день» скажи і просто усміхнись
«Добрий день» скажи мені-Добрий день скажу тобі
  Посміхнеться сонце нашій дітворі.
 «Добрий день» скажи мені-Добрий день скажу тобі
  Посміхнеться сонце нашій дітворі.

Всім навколо нас ми скажемо «Привіт»
Всім навколо нас ми скажемо «Привіт»
Посміхнешся ти мені, посміхнуся я тобі
Хай ясніше сяє сонце угорі.
Посміхнешся ти мені, посміхнуся я тобі
Хай ясніше сяє сонце угорі.

 Ми пограєм, поспіваєм залюбки
 Ми пограєм, поспіваєм залюбки.
 Вже настав занятття час, дуже весело у нас
 Обіцяємо старатись повсякчас.
 Вже настав занятття час, дуже весело у нас
 Обіцяємо старатись повсякчас.

----------

fotinia s (29.06.2018), moderm (23.03.2016), notaza (25.09.2019), Абигаль (11.09.2019), Бароблюшок (12.03.2017), зірка (21.04.2017), Ніка (12.01.2017)

----------


## Vika_Belikova

[QUOTE=Vika_Belikova;2855572]*Серия "Музыка с мамой" Сергей и Екатерина Железновы
Кошкин дом или песенки для музицирования и 

развития абсолютного слуха (от 2 до 7 лет)*




Весёлые песенки-попевки для обучения детей 4-7 лет пению и игре на детских ударных инструментах и клавишных инструментах, а также упражнения для развития абсолютного слуха для детей 2 - 5 лет.
Красочная, яркая музыка привлечёт внимание детей, наличие варианта караоке позволит работать над исполнением песенок и выступать на праздниках.
Элементарная партия детских ударных инструментов позволит использовать песенки для домашнего музицирования и для занятий с детским оркестром в студии и в детском саду.
Все песенки поются также нотами, что поможет родителям и педагогам работать с детьми над чистым интонированием и учить малышей 4-6 лет играть на металлофоне, синтезаторе или пианино.

У меня есть группы с русским языком обучения и есть украинские.Диск хорош тем,что есть + и -,поэтому,если нужен украинский текст,то придумываю сама следуя образцу и исполняю под минус.

----------

Абигаль (11.09.2019)

----------


## nin

1. Наше коло, мов сім’я,
Друзі ми - і ти, і я,
Добрий день тому, хто справа,
Добрий день тому, хто зліва.
Ми - одна сім’я

2. Наше коло, мов одна сім’я.....
Посміхнись тому, хто справа....

3. .... Обійми того, хто справа.....

----------


## Осянечка

*Розспівка "2 сороки"* ( діти стоять біля своїх стільчиків, руки опущені ) співають і виконують рухи:*Гоп* (притупнути правою ногою), *скок* ( притупнути лівою ногою)  , *руки в боки* ( кулачки рук на талію).* Прилетіли 2 сороки* ( руки розвести в сторони "Ніби летять"зводимо руки до талії), *сіли собі на тинок* ( сідаємо на стільчики), *мене кличуть у танок*( руки "Полочкою", хитаємо головою і руками)

----------

Lena7 (05.06.2017), moderm (23.03.2016), Olia Medvedeva (14.08.2019), Абигаль (11.09.2019)

----------


## Квинта

А я придумала таку коротеньку розспівку: Ранок наступає - сонечко встає (руки на колінцях, на словіх "сонечко встає" - дітки піднімають руки догори), я її виконую по гамі від сі до сі, ось так: сі до ре мі фа фа, фа фа соль ля сі (в сі мажорі з відповідними дієзами)

----------

kapuchinca (17.10.2016), Lena7 (25.03.2017), Olia Medvedeva (14.08.2019), sonat_a14 (09.04.2017)

----------


## larusya_

Дитячі поспівки

----------

ElenaFot (22.05.2019), ina (08.10.2017), laratet (04.04.2017), muzik (14.06.2017), NAT2008 (18.10.2016), Natali 25 (09.10.2020), Rita03 (17.09.2018), Soleigr (26.10.2017), Абигаль (11.09.2019), ИннаНичога (06.12.2016), леся r (05.04.2019), Ніка (12.01.2017), Нина28М (20.04.2019), Олег Лекарь (05.04.2017), Ольгадайченко (26.04.2017), талант (04.04.2017), Танічка (03.04.2017), Херсон-75 (04.04.2017)

----------


## Осянечка

*Поспівка "Кури,гуси та індички".* Ре мажор 4/4      _1 такт_: На 1,2 чверті - пунктирний ритм Ре-ре,ре-ре *Ку-ри,гу-си*; 3,4 чверть - четвертні Ре,фа *Та, ін*
_2 такт_: 1,2 чверті - четвертні мі,мі *дич-ки*,2 четвертні паузи; _3 такт_: На 1,2 чверті - пунктирний ритм мі-мі,мі-мі *на-клю ва-ли*;3,4 чверть - четвертні мі,соль*ся по* _4 такт_:1,2 чверті - четвертні фа-ре *річ-ки*;2 четвертні паузи;_5 такт_: На 1,2 чверті - пунктирний ритм  Ре-ре,ре-ре *і пі-шли ра* 3,4 чверть - четвертні Ре,фа *зом до* _6 такт_:  1,2 чверті - четвертні мі,мі *річ-ки*,2 четвертні паузи; _7 такт_: На 1,2 чверті - пунктирний ритм ля-соль,фа-мі *щоб на-пи-ти*;3,4 чверть - четвертні фа-мі *ся во* _8 такт_ 1,2 чверті - четвертні ре-ре *дич-ки*,2 четвертні паузи. Моїм діткам дуже подобається ця поспівка....... :Tender:

----------

moderm (23.03.2016), зірка (21.04.2017)

----------


## Осянечка

Хочу ще запропонувати одну гарну розспівку з рухами, нажаль  вона на російській мові , але все одно я її використовую, бо її обожнюють співати мої вихованці....
"У оленя дом большой" https://cloud.mail.ru/public/15539ee...0%BE%D0%B9.mp3
*У оленя дом большой* (руки скрестить над головой "домик", 
*он глядит(руки возле ушей)  в свое окошко* ( правая рука - над головой,а левая- под подбородком "окошко",
*зайчик по лесу бежит* (ручками перед собою "перебираем" - "зайчик бежит"), 
*В дверь к нему стучит*( правая рука в кулачок)
*Тук-тук! Дверь открой?* ( кулачком правой руки вперед "стучим"),
*Там в лесу охотник злой* ( руки к щечкам и головой крутим "ай-ай-ай")
*Зайчик,зайчик,забегай* ( ручками перед собой "зовем") 
*Лапку мне давай!* (поочередно перед собой показываем сначала раскрытую правую ладошку, а потом левую. Подобрала по песенке, поем в Ре мажоре... Буду рада, если кому понравится....

----------

Lena7 (05.06.2017)

----------


## spart_anka.

> шукаю слова розспівок - напр. вітання чи музика за гамою по нотках і т.п.
> слова пісні-прощання ...Хай Божа милість вас оминае...          та
>                                ... Щоб в Вас і в нас все було гаразд...
>                         Дякую наперед - Марія



бачила, що повідомлення написане вже дуже давно. та не побачила відповіді. А по-друге, ну вже дуже захотілось відписати, адже знаю)))

Скільки б не співали
А кінчати час
Кращі побажання
Ви прийміть від нас
Щоб в Вас і в Нас все було гаразд
Щоб Ви і Ми, щасливі були

----------


## inna_z

Розспівка
До ре мі фа соль ля сі 
Знаєм ноти ми усі 
Вивчіть ноти малюки 
Знизу вгору й навпаки
До ре мі фа соль ля сі до 
До сі ля соль фа мі ре до

----------


## kievkids



----------

Dzvino4ok3 (17.09.2018), ElenaFot (22.05.2019), ina (08.10.2017), moderm (16.09.2019), Natali 25 (09.10.2020), natalia1508 (21.06.2017), Tanusha75 (20.08.2018), Абигаль (11.09.2019), зірка (21.04.2017), Ніка (12.01.2017), Нина28М (20.04.2019), Олег Лекарь (05.04.2017), талант (04.04.2017)

----------


## натела



----------

dzvinochok (27.03.2017), laratet (05.04.2017), nyusha0365 (01.09.2017), Rita03 (17.09.2018), зірка (20.03.2017), ИннаНичога (17.09.2018), Олег Лекарь (05.04.2017), талант (04.04.2017)

----------


## натела



----------

dzvinochok (27.03.2017), laratet (05.04.2017), lolu66 (04.04.2017), Maria-- (14.01.2019), muzik (14.06.2017), Nata S (05.04.2017), ИннаНичога (17.09.2018)

----------


## Танічка

Не знаю чи у правильну темку помістила, хто ще не бачив муз. мультфільми. Можна використати для розспівок.

----------

lolu66 (04.04.2017), moderm (05.04.2017), muzik (14.06.2017), Nata S (05.04.2017), зірка (21.04.2017), катя 98 (04.04.2017)

----------


## Dzvino4ok3

> Дитячі поспівки


спасибо! за распевки, что-то новенькое для себя взяла. :Yahoo:

----------

ИннаНичога (17.09.2018)

----------


## dzvinochok

*Музичне вітання*

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

Olia Medvedeva (14.08.2019), Абигаль (11.09.2019), ИннаНичога (17.09.2018), Полечка (06.02.2020)

----------

